# please name this wheel



## ChrisSince1987 (Aug 23, 2008)

I have tried searching for over an hour. What is this 5 spoke called?

one last thing
im looking to buy a set, but the regional forums (socal) on fourtitude is useless. anywhere other than ebay and vortex that would turn up some results.

thanks for the help


----------



## 4AudiQ (Mar 22, 2010)

*Try here................*

http://forums.quattroworld.com/classifieds-wheels/


----------



## ChrisSince1987 (Aug 23, 2008)

you are awesome sir, thank you


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not sure what their actual name is but you can find them on a 01-08 a4 (pretty sure they came standard on the "Sport Package"). You can find lots more info on them here (including part # if that helps): http://www.myturbodiesel.com/1000q/wheels/17-audi-wheels-oem-5x112.htm (scroll about a third of the way down).

:beer:


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Oct 29, 2011)

this is it ?


http://www.hubcaphaven.com/mm5/merc..._Code=HC&Product_Code=5352&Category_Code=3178


----------

